# The meaning of tail-tapping



## rketto (Aug 22, 2010)

So pretty much everything I've read about cat behavior states that cats will tap the ends of their tails, almost like a tapping foot, when annoyed. However both my cats do this often when purring, as I pet them, or when they are laying on my lap and I say something to them. They do not seem annoyed at all though most of these times... is that the only language behind tail tapping, or?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree with you that tail tapping is not just for expressing aggravation. Nala will thump her tail against me while she's being petted as a term of affection. Once you get to know a cat's personality, you can tell when they're annoyed versus when they're content and sometimes the tail movements don't coincide. I think it's just more of the complexity (or extreme difference) of cat behavior from human behavior where we would like to be able to compartmentalize everything they do and that's just not always how it works.

I know I'm going against the common opinion by saying this. My favorite cat behaviorist, Pam Johnson Bennett, says that tail thumps are irritation and upward tail flicks are happy. But for me, it just doesn't always follow form.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree. Yuki thumps her tail when I pet her and I know she's not annoyed. Cats are complex  they like to keep their humans guessing lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought cats also tapped their tails when extremely content as well, sort of like an involuntary movement.

Tail movements are very complex in cats, and can be different from cat to cat, and situation to situation. What we read online are general terms, as in, when a cat is really aggravated, their tails tend to lash, and that is the case for almost every cat.

As cat owners we know that's not the ONLY time they'll flick they're tails around, but everything else is too different from cat to cat. They can't say that my cat lashes his tail when he gets very excited, while this other cat does it while she's very happy, and then another cat doesn't move their tail in either situation, that's where there is too much variation.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I think tail tapping is more like a 'back valve' so-to-speak, meaning yes, our kitties love getting pets and attention, but it also simultaneously makes them a little nervous so they use their tails to 'channel' the nervous energy for them. Of course, you watch the tail and you can tell when they are about to max out...! 

Fran


----------



## Monroes_Mom (Jun 5, 2013)

Monroe "taps" her tail every time she's taking a nap beside me (in the chair or on an elevated box) if I call out "Fluffy" or "Miss Fluffy Ears." I think it's her way of acknowledging she heard me. I think its also her way of responding to me when I talk to her about other things.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Fran said:


> I think tail tapping is more like a 'back valve' so-to-speak, meaning yes, our kitties love getting pets and attention, but it also simultaneously makes them a little nervous so they use their tails to 'channel' the nervous energy for them. Of course, you watch the tail and you can tell when they are about to max out...!
> 
> Fran


I totally agree! There is a huge difference between slow waving (content) and swishing (nervous, agitated).
As a sign of affection (I think) 2 of mine head-butt me. If I have a bowl of cereal in my hand, it's a given that someone will head-butt my arm.


----------



## beckyhiker (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree that it definately depends upon the cat and the situation.

Our cat, Smudge, will just show up out of the blue and start tapping our legs with the end of his tail. It is obvious to us that it means a mixture of several things, "I feel great affection for you", "you belong to me", "don't forget that I am here", "throw my coil toy", and occassionally "hey, I'm getting a bit on the hungry side". He also vibrates his tail end at us, just like he would do if he was spraying, I guess in his mind to mark us as his property.

Our other short hair, Blackberry, also does the tail tip tapping of my legs when he feels happy that I am making a meal for him and the other cats.

Our two long hair cats almost never do that kind of affection related tail tapping, although Shade loves to wind around our legs wrapping them with his tail.

They all do the other kinds of tail tapping such as "I'm annoyed", "I'm wrestling with my brother waiting for him to pounce", and "I want to catch the bird out the window".


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've always thought "tail thumping" was really just an expression of excitement and arousal, not necessarily aggravation, but could be. Both my cats tail-thump if they're watching "wildlife" through the window, like a bird or squirrel. Sometimes Zuba stares at me and thumps his stubby tail when he's hungry and knows it's close to his meal time, and I'm still watching TV. In that instance I would say he's somewhat aggravated that I'm still sitting and not getting up to feed him, and he's such a chow hound!


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

My male orange cat thumps his tail continuously when he is awake. Only when he is in deep sleep does it stop. This isn't a tap, either. He whips his tail down on the floor or bed.


----------

